# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج لقفل الفلاش ميموري بكلمة سر - Download USB Flash Security 4.1.6

## mohamed73

برنامج لقفل الفلاش  برنامج لقفل الفلاش ميموري بكلمة سر  Download USB Flash Security   برنامج USB Flash Security لقفل الفلاش ميموري .حصرى احدث برنامج برنامج الفلاش ميمورى وهو احدث برنامج 2012 برنامج USB Flash Security فان فلاشتك ومحتوياتها في منتهى الأمان ولا أحد يستطيع الدخول إليها غيرك.
سوف يطلب منك هذا البرنامج إدخال كلمة السر على أي جهاز تضع به الفلاش ميموري وليس فقط على جهازك.    *توافق البرنامج*  *All Windows*  *ترخيص البرنامج*   *مجاني*     *تحميل البرنامج*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

